# Favorite 40k Artist



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

which artist do you think best captures the spirit of 40k in his work?
which artist's work do you like the most?

I know there are a bunch of highly talented fan artists, but I'm talking about professional artists hired by GW

I can think of Clint Langley, Adrian Smith, and John Blanche 

Adrian









Clint 









John








(couldn't find a bigger version but Blanche's art is very striking and gothic)


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

For my money, John Blanche is the Godfather of the 40k universe in visual, illustrated format. Paul Dainton, Karl Kopinski, Clint Langley, and Adrian Smith are the most worthy inheritors.

Clint Langley and Karl Kopinski especially shine in my eyes because they don't just draw/paint great Space Marines, they also visualize amazing vistas and architecture that truly bring the Imperium of 40k to life. Langley's dystopian, futuristic industrial-Gothic towers are one example of this; Kopinski's "The Armies of the Imperium" is a perfect meld of the awe-inspiring works of Mankind, juxtaposed by the grotesque presence of Servitors, deformed Adepts of Mars, and battle-scarred veteran Guardsmen.

A few examples of what I like follow:















































Cheers,
P.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

very very nice, first time I've seen a penitent engine in the art


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Mark Gibbons is my favourite, just something about the artwork is always very striking and eyecatching. There are so many great artists though, although John Blanche, despite being bloody marvellous at some, he often leaves me thinking 'wtf?!' with some pics.

Definately a great artist though, I vote those two!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

For me it would be John Blanche and Adrian Smith, both are outstanding artists and really capture the darkness of 40K.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Whoever drew this picture captured the Emperor in all his eternal glory!
(I can't get the insert-picture thing to appear for some reason)
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/e/eb/Emperor_Imperial_Palace_Rogue_Trader.jpg


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Whoever drew this picture captured the Emperor in all his eternal glory!
> (I can't get the insert-picture thing to appear for some reason)
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/e/eb/Emperor_Imperial_Palace_Rogue_Trader.jpg


Thats David Day. He did the Tolkien illustrated encyclopedia, some old album covers in the 80's and some work for GW. 

Strange dude.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I hate John Blanche's artwork, always have! I do quite like some of Dave Gallaghers stuff but I think Alex Boyd is probably my favourite. Clint Langley does some nice stuff but his recent Blood Angels Captain and the current Grey Knight cover art for White Dwarf, whilst having nice colour and heaviness look fucking ridiculous because of the size he has drawn their heads! They remind me of the guy from BeetleJuice with the shrunken head.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> I hate John Blanche's artwork, always have!


I really like some of his work, but his portraits of the primarchs are a bit too abstract/stylised for me 



> I do quite like some of Dave Gallaghers stuff but I think Alex Boyd is probably my favourite. Clint Langley does some nice stuff but his recent Blood Angels Captain and the current Grey Knight cover art for White Dwarf, whilst having nice colour and heaviness look fucking ridiculous because of the size he has drawn their heads! They remind me of the guy from BeetleJuice with the shrunken head.


ye, Langley draws heads ridiculously small 

P.S. 
is the inquisitor in this picture a renegade or just a radical? 








(Inquisitor vs. Rogue Trader by Adrian Smith)


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm gonna go with Radical. I don't see a true renegade sporting the ]I[. :wink:

The thing I liked about John Blanche's artwork is that, the occasionally over-stylized portrait aside, he GETS the inherent insanity and futuristic-Gothic looks of 40k. I WISH more authors would convey the freakish, even grotesque qualities of Humanity's heroes, rulers, priests, etc., in this milieu.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like a bit of a dichotomy to me. The inquisitorial symbol and the Aquila and then the very Daemonic looking blade...and is that supposed to be Kal Jericho he is battling? Looks like him.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

That's what Radicals are like.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah, never been much of an Inquisitor fan...I bow to your knowledge.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah, grotesque and freakish are definitely good words to describe some of the ideas in 40k

I mean cherubs are a great example...the concept is pretty damn sick if you think about it 

btw the skull with the 8 spokes (well, kinda) above the inquisitor, that has nothing to do with chaos right?

http://dreamworlds.ru/uploads/posts/2008-04/1208152445_adrian_smith_inquisitor_vs_rogue_trader.jpg


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nah, the banner pole isn't a Chaos emblem, although the sealed and locked book dangling at his side does seem to be sporting the Chaos Undivided symbol.


----------

